# Bubble algae reduction/ removal



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone was able to deal with these bubble algae and if you did, what was the solution?

I am not having too many and most are grouped together so will try to remove the rock and clean it under running water but I am concerned about those that are stuck in the marco rock. 

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

george said:


> I was wondering if anyone was able to deal with these bubble algae and if you did, what was the solution?
> 
> I am not having too many and most are grouped together so will try to remove the rock and clean it under running water but I am concerned about those that are stuck in the marco rock.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions.


take out and burn with the plumbing torch. 
Some people will recommend to remove bubbles in the tank using scissors, etc. When bubble burst it will infect more area

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bubble algae*

Hey george manual removal is how i got rid of it in my prev tank but 
key is to not break the bubble when removing cause it releases 
thousands of spores that continue.also i believe and not sure but there mis a 
crab that wil eat it... i will do some reading and get back to u
cheers 
tom


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

10 emerald crabs and then don't feed the tank for 3 days. Works well for me


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

hi!
while it may not be practical for everyone, my naso tang demolished all the bubble algae in my tank!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

if you don't have a lot then I would manually remove. Only problem is you can 't remove what you don't see.

I am battling them right now too. Noticed a few a month back. I remove manually by doing the following after I find them during a water change: 

1) turn off all power heads. Key is zero water movement.

2) use a long 0.5" hose to help siphon out bubble algae and water to bucket or whatever you use. I use a 30 gallon drum.

3) too of choice is a variety of dental picks they use these to clean your teeth with. Each has different curvatures to get into the nooks and crannies. . I have a dentist buddy which helps supplied me with them ! 

I would start the siphon and then place tip near the bubble algae and scrape/pick it off with one of the dental tools. If you happen to break the bubble the spores also get sucked out and siphoned into bucket !

... and I also bought 2 Emerald crabs to take care of those I can't see. Or at least I hope.

Good luck. 

Mike


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)




----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

CanadaCorals.com said:


>


I did what he did, and have maybe the odd one still show up which is easily scooped up during a normal water change. I went from too many, to I don't see too many.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

CanadaCorals.com said:


>


Yep ... just like that but I use a bigger tube/wand


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Bubble Algea*

The Dreaded Bubble Algea, For bigger systems I'd say a Naso or Unicorn Tang, for smaller then to totally remove it you'll have to take the rock out and cook it but that's the easy ways, You can always knock them off and suck them up when doing a water change. You could get a small unicorn tang and find another home for him later of store credit works too


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Never cook the rock, until all windows are open and more precautions taken 
depending on what was in it, could release enough aerosolized poison to kill everything in your house. There are many, many different toxins produced by different sea critters, and almost all of them are very dangerous if inhaled.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Curtis22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Dont let it be, or rely on any critters to consume it. Im pretty sure the spores are released everywhere in your tank if something grabs one. Also, many are easy to remove but some wont be and will pop. Its virtually impossible to not pop one so dont do it in your tank!

My recommendation is to remove the rocks, one by one. Line up 3-5 bowls, cups or pales with salt water big enough for rinsing off the rocks.

Step 1 - knock off all bubbles you can, remove as many as possible. Use a knife both the sharp and dull side. Dull side to push and remove them, sharp side if you pop one and need to scrape it off rock.

Step 2 - Rinse the rock off in one of your buckets

Step 3 - Now use a grinder, or dremel, or hard wire brush and toothbrush to really scrape and remove any areas you think may have some, or cracks that may hold any. Trust me many of the bubbles are so small you can barely see them, they will grow and spread. Just scub your rocks and grind them out if needed.

Step 4 - Rinse rock off in your second bucket.

Step 5 - Rinse rock off in your third bucket...to make sure all spores come off. The more number of buckets you rinse in the better.

Step 6 - Put rock back in your tank now hopefully spore and bubble algea free.

Goodluck doing this to every rock in your tank. I recommend doing one rock a day and spending the time to do things right. This could be an easy job or rather difficult depending how much you have.


----------

